# FIFA manager 08 installation problem



## Ryan5264660 (Jul 21, 2008)

when I am busy installing FIFA manager 08 it says insert a disc


pleas pleas i need your help i tryid everything
I am trying to install it for like a week now


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Ryan, welcome to TSF.

Do you have the game disk in the CD drive? Do you have any drive emulation software (e.g. alcohol 120%, Daemon tools) running?


----------



## Ryan5264660 (Jul 21, 2008)

ooh do you need to do that didn't know
going to try now


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

How were you installing it if you didn't have the disk in the drive?


----------



## locomath (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys,
I have the same problem as well.
does someone know what is the reason for the problem?

thnks


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

where exactly are you installing it from?


----------

